# Viêm amidan ở trẻ tái phát nhiều lần làm sao để khỏi



## Ovixbaby (5/1/21)

TRẺ VIÊM AMIDAN
Thường gặp nhất, ở cả người lớn và trẻ em. Độ tuổi trên 7 tuổi chiếm tỷ lệ lớn hơn 34%.






1. Viêm Amidan thường xảy ra các đợt viêm cấp với các triệu chứng:
- Sốt, mệt mỏi. Ở trẻ em có thể sốt cao
- Đau họng: có cảm giác nóng rát, đau nhói hay ngứa họng. Đau tăng khi uống, ăn.
- Thường kèm theo: ho, chảy mũi, sưng đau họng(ở trẻ em)
Đợt viêm cấp Amidan thường kéo dài 5-10 ngày, có thể tự khỏi.
Ở trẻ nhỏ viêm có thể lan xuống đường hô hấp dưới, gây viêm khí - phế quản, viêm phổi cấp.

2. Xử trí đợt viêm cấp Amidan chủ yếu là:





Ovix xịt họng giảm viêm amidan

+ Nghỉ ngơi, giữ ấm (về mua lạnh)
+ Vệ sinh họng miệng tốt, súc họng hàng ngày, khí dung họng.
+ Theo dõi đề phòng các biến chứng, viêm họng lan rộng
+ Chỉ cho kháng sinh, hạ nhiệt, giảm đau khi sốt cao, kéo dài. Có các biến chứng viêm đường hô hấp dưới
Vấn đề quan trọng là chỉ định cắt Amidan đúng khi bị viêm cấp nhiều lần hoặc có biến chứng.





GIẢI QUYẾT CÁC VẤN ĐỀ VỀ HỌNG, OVIX HỌNG – KHÔNG KHÁNG SINH Đau rát họng, viêm họng cấp, mạn, hạt viêm amidan, ho đờm Người lớn viêm họng nặng. Dùng được cho PNCT khi viêm họng






OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

http://ovixbaby.com

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

